
Ask HN: Who is looking for a co-founder? - mad_eye_ai
Post here if you have a startup or an idea and you are looking for a co-founder to join you.
======
flignats
I actively develop [https://reqloot.com](https://reqloot.com). It is a
cryptocurrency treasure hunt game, currently with 100-150 active daily users
and generating revenue.

I'm open to having a cofounder if anyone sees the game as an opportunity.

------
pollie
Hey everyone! I've been working on a women's health side project that I'm
planning to transition to full-time in early 2020. I have a consulting + VC
background that's focused in digital health. Only requirements are (1) that
you can provide the technical expertise I lack :) and (2) you're passionate
about expanding access to functional medicine resources. Extra bonus if you're
passionate about women's health / hormonal imbalances specifically. If you're
interested in learning more visit our website (pollie.co) or Instagram
(handle: pollie.co). Shoot me a note at hello@pollie.co to set up a time to
chat!

------
jonhearty
I was employee #1 at Datanyze and helped us bootstrap to $1M ARR, specifically
by generating leads and closing deals (both individually and as a manager). I
took the last few months off to travel and build out some ideas (self-taught
coder), but I'm always looking for technical founders looking for help selling
their product.

Email me at jonhearty at gmail dot com.

------
rsb1
I'm looking for a technical co-founder to join me in a legaltech startup.
Currently doing idea validation on two projects and will go with one of them
once conviction forms. Legaltech isn't sexy but it's a good space with a lot
of opportunities.

If anyone is interested in speaking, please e-mail me at roman at
hyperscaleresearch dot com

Thanks!!

------
realty_geek
I created this which I am now monetizing by building extra features for paying
clients:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

Would love to work with someone (coder or business) who can help me accelerate
the monetization process.

------
argimenes
I have created a prototype that allows for the deep integration of text and
data, with endpoints for NLP and machine learning.

What would you want to do as a co-founder?

~~~
mad_eye_ai
I created this post for the whole community, not for myself specifically. The
same way there are posts for those hiring or looking for a job. The same idea
as this thread posted a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266463)

------
mokurai88
wow, best luck for you. hope u can find some nice project

